# Plastisol transfers for fine lines



## Tulip1128 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi everyone! I am new to this group, so thanks for having me. I print on leather and vinyl bags and wallets and use custom transfers to print on the vinyl items. I've been printing this way for many years, despite naysaying from the companies. I've figured out some good techniques. Lately, however, I'm having an issue with my fine lines releasing. I use single color transfers, and the white is giving me some issues. Does anyone have any experience working with a company that will handle find detail? I've tried ProWorld and VersaTrans with varied success. Any suggestions would be so appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We print our own and if the lines are fine, we use #1 powder instead of #2. Also, on white, we peel cold and if the transfer doesn't stick completely, we repress with either a teflon sheet or transfer paper.


----------



## Tulip1128 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion. I was hoping to find a company to work with that has experience with artistic transfers and would be helpful in guaranteeing quality. Any suggestions?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I think most all the companies have guidelines on how small they will print. Check Howard, I did some fine line transfers with them once.


----------



## Tysonkid (Apr 30, 2018)

Get ahold of first eddition screen printing and get there cold peel with adhesive crystal I been using them since 2005 the best and cheapest prices they can do so fine details it's not even funny!!!!!


----------

